# How many pellets for CVA 50 cal



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Is it true? 3 pellets will blow the breach?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

My CVA optima is rated for 150 grains. Yours may not be. read the owners manual for your model.


----------

